# Do adventurous girls still exist?



## JON3M (Sep 15, 2007)

Its a strange place for a single bloke this MH thing - My old van was cool - DIY convert - in some respects i wish id not parted with it - Are all MH owners "old and married ( not offence intended) - I might sell up and buy an old van - ROFL!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Depends on what you call old!! i'm not married but ive a few kids!! i'm not sure how many singletons are on here mind


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

No Iam only "42" been going out with my partner for over 22 years now still not married. What I found strange at first was paying my tenner and having nothig to talk about, now I dont shut up!!!


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes we do exist 8)
it's always an adventure with my toyboy :wink:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*young single woman*

i,m only 47 and lady Dinger is only 44............

Yes alot of the motorhoming people do seem to be more maturer in years
i sometimes feel like Pike in Dads Army in strange kind of way

...................Stupid boy

I,m sure there are some cracking young 60 year old woman amongst the ranks,................ whatever presses your buttons


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmmmm I have just noticed up to this point your posting has had 102 viewings and only 4 postings, what might that tell us!!!


----------



## 115737 (Aug 19, 2008)

Myself and the Wife are 28, so there are still some about, but most of them are taken 

I'm beginning to wonder if I'm the youngest member of the forums...


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

JON3M you clearly hang out in the wrong places!

My girlfriend and I are proud owners of a MH and we are both 38 years young.

I am often dragged into adventurous pursuits such as:

Windsurfing
Mountain Biking
Trekking
Parachuting
Zorbing
Canyoning
Coasteering
Camping and touring

The list goes on but I dont want to rub it in that adventurous ladies DO exist. :lol: 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

You've not met my missus then  

36/42 here. We do find though, the trend seems to be retired; or had kids but they've grown up; or young families. In our travels so far we've either been the youngest (acting at least!) or surrounded by ankle biters.

Think it depends where you go - staying near Newquay for instance you get a younger type than at CC sites. also at activity sites (eg tallington lakes).

Unlikley you'll meet single girls on sites though! lol!

Maybe you need to google "adventurous single women" and examine some of the more "interesting" sites


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

.
Ye, never really seen an 18 to 30s club site.  Try south of France, mind you I heard they dont shave under their arms!!! Ahhh...


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

PIEDODGER said:


> .
> Ye, never really seen an 18 to 30s club site.  Try south of France, mind you I heard they dont shave under there arms!!! Ahhh...


 8O :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Question: Do adventurous girls still exist?

Answer : Yes

Comment : .. I take the Fifth :lol:


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

was that fifth OR filth!!!


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

28 here, and my lovely wife is 24  We often walk past the oldies holding hands and it makes us proud, we hope we can last that long together. We have no doubts, we are a strong unit.

I have to confess though, before getting into this game, my vision of motorhomers was a stereotypical grumpy old men and doting wife type of setup.

Gary.


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

EdinburghCamper said:


> 28 here, and my lovely wife is 24  We often walk past the oldies holding hands and it makes us proud, we hope we can last that long together. We have no doubts, we are a strong unit.
> 
> I have to confess though, before getting into this game, my vision of motorhomers was a stereotypical grumpy old men and doting wife type of setup.
> 
> Gary.


No but we'll all get there one day! :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Wish you would all come to some rallies and show the old fogeys up! We need partying! we need young blood! 

We feel in minority having youngish teens and a bit out numbered having kids at all. Still love it to bits and being somewhat novices having best time of our lives this year anyway!

Come into chat room and we will show you some game young birds oh and SDA as well!

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Yep I agree with Greeni!! We are adventurous young ladies and we likes to have a good time. We will try anything at least once sometimes even twice :wink: :wink: 
We need all us youngsters to start going to Rallies and meets and stuff cos all the olds go and they have a great time so come on wotcha waiting for!!


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> We will try anything at least once sometimes even twice :wink: :wink:


I will print this and bring it 

Gary.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> Yep I agree with Greeni!! We are adventurous young ladies and we likes to have a good time. We will try anything at least once sometimes even twice :wink: :wink:
> We need all us youngsters to start going to Rallies and meets and stuff cos all the olds go and they have a great time so come on wotcha waiting for!!


Now there's an offer


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Greenie less of the old fogey's or Ill take me walking stick to ya.

Joking aside would love to have more young blood and singles in the forum and on the sites, not sure most would want to though, the expense and the like. 

We started Motorhoming in our forties after visiting most places abroad and raising a family, goes well with our walking hobby.

I am sure there are Motorhoming singles clubs out there probably looking in the wrong forum.

Time for my nap

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep, I'm always looking for an adventure.....

trouble is my mind is 18 and my body is 51...so sometimes I have trouble catching myself up....but it don't stop me from doing all the naughty things in life !!!!!!!!!

I draw the line at bungey jumping though!


----------



## JON3M (Sep 15, 2007)

Ha ha ha - Thanx for your replies - Interesting to note your all couples, thats pretty much answered my question - The guy who said I hang out in the wrong places is clearly corect.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, we 46/45 and have been there and done it with the family , thank god they have gone, even got one grand child.

I am a strong believer in life is for living, I like to try new things, be adventurous, the only thing that hold be back is that I'm overweight and unfit, but apart from that I believe the world is my oyster.

In 3 years time Neil and I are motorbiking from Alaska, to Ushia on the Pan American Highway, not in a rush though, and will go off the beaten track, canoeing, and light trekking and going out on all sorts of exploration. The up to Buenas Aires and catch a ferry/boat over to Africa and back to England that way. I hope that counts at being adventurous.

Went a couple of years ago to Cape Verde did seven of the Islands, a couple by boat, stayed with some locals, spent a day in a school, got ourselves in to some scrapes. 

We have camped most of our married life, and the last 4 years we have been doing motorcycle touring, and then decided to get the motorhome and tow the motorcycle on the back and we have the best of both worlds.

So yes you can be married, but I like to think of him more of a soul mate, we are coming up to our Silver wedding anniversay in December, weve had ups and downs in our time, but we are very much on a up for our future together (sick init).
Pat


----------



## 107271 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi we are a relatively young motorhome couple, i am 43 and hubby is 21 with 24 years experience!! apparently

our motorhome was purchased primarily as accomodation for karting meetings. 

we do have two daughters and perhaps this would put us into the OLD catergory


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

There have been a couple of proposals for singletons' meets but they've never got off the ground. There are quite a few of us out there; maybe we're all too busy being adventurous! :lol: 

Viv


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Riviera181Donna said:


> Hi we are a relatively young motorhome couple, i am 43 and hubby is 21 with 24 years experience!! apparently


And I thought I was a toyboy!!!


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I am sure that adventurous girls do exist it is just that my wife won’t let me find out…..  :lol: 

Keith


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

EdinburghCamper said:


> . . . my vision of motorhomers was a stereotypical grumpy old men . . . Gary.


You've met me then :?


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I am sure that adventurous girls do exist it is just that my wife won't let me find out…..  :lol:
> 
> Keith


 :lol:


----------



## JON3M (Sep 15, 2007)

This is cool response - I'm glad that a bit of drunken self pitty can provoke such conversation - cheers all


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Leaky said:


> it's always an adventure with my toyboy :wink:


Is that a European model or a Yank? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JON3M said:


> I'm glad that a bit of drunken self pitty can provoke such conversation


Geez - at 11:49 am? That's adventurous.

Dougie.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

asprn said:


> JON3M said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad that a bit of drunken self pitty can provoke such conversation
> ...


It was last night wasnt it !!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Rislar said:


> It was last night wasnt it !!!!


Ah. It's just the post said "Today 11:49 am". I wrongly assumed that you were keeping the drunken self-pity going for at least 24 hours. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## JON3M (Sep 15, 2007)

Ha ha ha !!! Yeah last night :lol:


----------



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

My lady adventurer is 27, nealy 28 - 6months younger than me.

Define adventurous!?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

monkeyboypaul said:


> Define adventurous!?


When you say "where are we?" she replies "I don't know ... is it important?"


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_When you say "where are we?" she replies "I don't know ... is it important?"_

I thought all women said that.......for everything!


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Adventurous*

Hi to all

Adventurous :? well I'm 63, and she who must be obey'd is 42, ( I say that, it keeps her happy) :lol: the 42 yo one lives in front of the TV most hours of most days most of the time, Adventurous "NO" not one bit, and may have covered around 3000 miles in the MH, over the last 5 years,

Now as for that 63 year old 8) adventurous guy who has driven around 45000 in the MH, most of the time solo, ""Honest I always travel solo"" that young blond lady you saw in the MH was my daughter :lol: :lol: :lol: and as said by others, I will try anything once, however, white water rafting and bouncing around on the end of an elastic rope is a no no,

I also draw the line to any young Swedish blond nymphomaniac travelling with me, as I have the desire to live a little longer :lol: :lol: :lol:

Regards to all, have fun and be happy.

Colin R........

Thought I had better add = the young 13 year old blond really is my daughter, who, when off school will not let me travel alone  I wonder why :!: :!: :!:


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm 52, hopefully not a wrinkly yet, and available 8). I know one female fulltimer a bit, and she reckons there aren't many others around.


----------



## 116150 (Aug 30, 2008)

Is it cheating if I don't have a mh yet? I'm 24, single and in process of selling my house to go fulltiming. Does that count??? :roll:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

yes


----------



## 116150 (Aug 30, 2008)

Is that yes, its cheating or yes, it counts?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

both :lol:


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

I am 52 and I surf, windsurf, ride a 900cc motorbike, a 200cc traily bike, a mountain bike, go for long walks and loads of other stuff and am not afraid to empty the chemical toilet. 

I am not single but there must be others like me who are.


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

PATSY4 said:


> In 3 years time Neil and I are motorbiking from Alaska, to Ushia on the Pan American Highway, not in a rush though, and will go off the beaten track, canoeing, and light trekking and going out on all sorts of exploration. The up to Buenas Aires and catch a ferry/boat over to Africa and back to England that way. I hope that counts at being adventurous.


Read "Lois on the Loose" before you go. :lol:


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Mandi
Thanks my husband has read Lois on the Loose, I havnt yet but will.
Pat


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Mandi
just read your other post before the Lois one,
Wow youre active, adventurous, etc I can also empty the chemical toilet but not ride a motorcycle, althoug this is on my list.

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi someone I used to know called Stan does lots of girly things and is still single, but only at the weekends when he calls himself Cindy does this count? :love1: 
Hi Helenharry been reading all your previous posts (its ok Im not a weirdo) good on you, keep us all updated.


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

asprn said:


> Leaky said:
> 
> 
> > it's always an adventure with my toyboy :wink:
> ...


Bit of both :lol: depends on my poor old back :lol:


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Own MH, 35, single and very adventurous...........does that count?

Lys


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Do adventurous girls still exist?

Mmmm! Well Mrs D, has put up with me for many a year, so I guess they do :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

JON3M,

I couldn't see from this thread if you have disclosed your age??

I've been too adventurous over the past week or so to use this site but thought I'd better catch up before the Global next weekend.

from Julie
A 39 year old singleton with a very old van (not man) :lol: :lol: !!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jon,

You are as old or as young as you feel I say and I find most motorhomers are adventurous individuals despite whatever age they may be! Personally, I think it is all about attitude and approach to life myself and often, age is not relevant to how a person lives their life at all! I have witnessed many a young person leading what to me would be a real boring life, who sadly seem completely void of any real spirit and who appear totally disinterested in the world and everything around them! Whereas, on the other hand I have met many an older person whose approach to life is full of zest and vigour and who are completely brimming with enthusiasm for the wonders and joys that make life and people so interesting and colourful! 

I think the very fact that we motorhome enthusiasts (of any age group) all share the same love of travel and freedom says an awful lot about our characters doesn't it? Therefore, I am sure if you meet any single young ladies during your travels, especially if they drive motorhomes or campers; then they will definitely be free spirits with a real 'wild streak' within their souls and my guess is they will have an insatiable lust for adventurous desires!!!!! :wink: 

Good luck and remember .................. age is just a mere number!  

Sue


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Here here Sue!

Couldn't have said it better. :lol: 

Lys


----------



## 116150 (Aug 30, 2008)

PIEDODGER said:


> Hi someone I used to know called Stan does lots of girly things and is still single, but only at the weekends when he calls himself Cindy does this count? :love1:
> Hi Helenharry been reading all your previous posts (its ok Im not a weirdo) good on you, keep us all updated.


 :lol: Stan sounds 'interesting', or should that be Cindy?

Thanks for the message. I've not been postsing much (although have to have a quick read daily - its too addictive!) as I'm busy decorating the house ready to put it on the market. I know its not the best time to try to sell, but I'm so ready to be out of it now! Getting it sorted has just reinforced how much work there is involved with owning your own house, and I'm desperate to sell it and move on.

I've had the house valued (£140k ish) but the estate agent quoted me £2,500 if they sell it!!! The last time I sold a house (4 years ago) it cost me £1,000. I've decided to try to sell it myself, using houseladder. The estate agent said he thought it would sell very quickly if I put it on for under £135k so bearing in mind the saving on estate agents fees if I sell it myself I'm thinking of doing that. £135k would be enough to clear the mortgage, pay solicitors fees etc and leave me approx £15k-£20k for a mh.

So if anyone knows anyone who is looking to buy a 3 bed semi with a large garden (approx 90ft by 25ft) in Stafford please point them in my direction! Off to finish decorating the kitchen and dining room now.....when will it all be over?!

H


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

HelenHarry

Good luck with the house sale. All sounds very cheap to me as the prices are so much higher here in Brighton.

I haven't been on this site much recently as I've been too busy socialising, working and running silly miles on the South Downs Way as I'm running 2 marathons soon, but it's nice to see lots of new members  .

Julie


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

ladyrunner said:


> I haven't been on this site much recently as I've been too busy socialising, working and running silly miles on the South Downs Way as I'm running 2 marathons soon, but it's nice to see lots of new members  .
> 
> Julie


2 Marathons???? One was enough for me, but I suppose in reality I may do another, possibly, maybe.....oh go on then definately!  8O

Sorry, a bit OT there.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hijack the post only for a quick message to Helenharry, I buy and sell property NOT in a big way lets get that bit straight, but in todays market which is in a bit of a mess I would seriously think about an estate agent its ok selling the property yourself but in todays market you need all the help you can get, ask for a few quotes and pick their brains for info, a fresh pair of trained eyes to look over the property before you market it wouldnt go a miss after all its free upto that point, if you decide to go it alone advertise where everyone else does, its the first place buyers will look, be aware of web sites offering deals to good to be true, advertise on Gumtree thats what I do along side the agents advert creating a link, and its free, In Edinburgh buses are advertising a web site called [email protected]@@[email protected] there say over 20,000 properties, this may be true but not the thousands in Scotland as the advert makes out. Secuity, viewings, always have a friend sitting in with you, especially if two or more people turn up try and keep them together if you feel uncomfortable dont let them in, two couples ask for one couple to stand outside (only one couple at a time) and when the viewer has gone go back around the property and double check all the windows and doors etc they might just double back when you are out, you know what I mean, the list goes on it sounds a lot of money paying an estate agent but I know a few of them and some of them do work hard for there money especially if they are on a commision only basis, some people will disagree with that comment but the days are gone when they could put an advert in the window, sit back and wait for the phone to ring, up here some estate agents are on a four day week, and some offices have closed down. 
I know I said a quick message, Sorry for hijacking, Helen you may already know all this but it may help others. All the best. PD.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Alfa_Scud said:


> [2 Marathons???? One was enough for me, but I suppose in reality I may do another, possibly, maybe.....oh go on then definately!  8O
> 
> Sorry, a bit OT there.


Well done Chris on that decision. So which marathon is it going to be and when??

Julie


----------

